# Sources: Martin foul earns fine, flagrant foul



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> DENVER -- The NBA has hit Denver Nuggets forward Kenyon Martin with a $25,000 fine and upgraded his Game 1 foul on Dallas' Dirk Nowitzki to a flagrant foul, league sources told ESPN.com on Monday.
> 
> The league is expected to formally announce the penalty against Martin later Monday.
> 
> ...


...


----------

